# de cara a



## anlorita

ola !

necesito traducir esto en frances...:
_que significan estos *logros de cara* a la proxima temporada ?_

se trata de tenis, mi idea es "faire tomber les têtes -de séries-" pero no estoy muy cierta..

quizas alguien podria ayudarme ?

gracias
-perdona por los accientes, no puedo ponerlos...-


----------



## Nora Gale

Hola, anlorita!
 Dans cette phrase, 'de cara a' ne fonctione pas comme complément de 'logros', mais comme locution prepositionnelle et il veut dire 'en relación con', ('par rapport á', 'en pensant à la saison  prochaine'). Donc, je dirais:
Que signifient ces progrès par rapport à la saison prochaine?
Quelles seront les implications de ces progrès en pensant à la saison prochaine?

(Seguro que hay formas más correctas de decirlo).

J'espère que ça vous aiderá !


----------



## Oxbridge

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos,

Tengo que traducir la siguiente frase al francés:

"A la caza de sufragios de cara a las proximas elecciones, el partido del ex-presidente ha encontrado una astucia [etc...]"

No  entiendo aqui el sentido de la palabra "cara"  y no sé si "sufragios de cara" podria ser una expresion idiomatica.

Gracias por ayudarme !


----------



## Oxbridge

Gracias, no habia visto que la repuesta también estaba aqui !


----------



## anlorita

gracias por su ayuda !


----------



## GURB

Hola Oxbridge
Ici: *de cara a= en vue de..*.


----------



## maxime29246

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour,

je suis  en train de traduire un texte sur la futur présidence espagnole de 

l'UE et j'ai une phrase qui me pause problème. Merci de m'aider.

La Presidencia espanola tendra dos prioridades transversales que inspiraran su programa de cara a la consecucion de cada objetivo prioritario especifico...


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola Maxime:

Supongo que lo que te causa problema es "de cara a la consecución"... Puedes traducirlo como: _en vue de la réalisation..._

Saludos
Isa


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Supongo que lo que te causa problema es "de cara a la consecución"... Puedes traducirlo como: _en vue de la réalisation..._


Hola:
La traducción habitual es "en vue de" como indica Isabel. "Vers" no traduce esa idea, en mi opinión.

**** Gracias, los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## maxime29246

Gracias. 

En vue de la réalisation me parait très bien.

 merci


----------



## souny

***NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour/holà !
J'ai une traduction d'espagnol à rendre et je n'arrive vraiment pas à traduire cette expression si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider... je vous donne le contexte : c'est un garçon renfermé sur lui même qui raconte un épisode éprouvant de sa jeunesse où il s'est fait remarquer et punir pour ça :
   "este mismo anhelo de hacerme valer de cara a los demas me envolvio mas adelante en un episodio penoso"


----------



## Sebalo

"De cara a los demás" veut dire "Face aux autres" ou mieux dans le cas de cette phrase: "auprès des autres"
"Cette envie persistante de me faire valoir auprès des autres ..."


----------



## souny

Merci bcp c'est vraiment sympa ça me posait problème et c'est pas terrible de sécher dès la 1ère phrase!


----------



## Willa34

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​Bonjour,

J'ai du mal à comprendre ce que signifie "problema de cara" dans cette phrase. Il s'agit d'un texte sur les bienfaits de l'électrostimulation dans le sport.

"Podemos aumentar más y más la intensidad sin que experimentemos molestia o sensación de cansancio con lo cual se va a producir una adaptación al esfuerzo y ningún problema de cara a la recuperación tras el mismo."

J'ai besoin de votre aide,

Merci à tous


----------



## Michelange

pas de problème concernant la...


----------



## Willa34

Très bien, merci à vous. J'avais pensé à cela mais j'avais aussi peur que ce soit une expression spécifique. Quelqu'un sait d'ailleurs d'où vient ce "cara" ?

Merci en tout cas et bon week-end !


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

J'espère que tu as pensé à lire ce fil depuis le début.

Dans l'absolu :
Cara = face
Cara a = face à

Mais comme tu peux voir, il y a des solutions plus correctes en fonction des phrases. Là l'idée est "face à quelque chose qui aura lieu dans le futur", de là les propositions de : en prévision de, en vue de...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Willa34

Merci pour toutes ces informations !

À bientôt !


----------



## Lexinauta

Complementando lo que muy bien te ha dicho Gévy, en español decimos:

*de cara a.*
*1.* loc. prepos. En relación con. (DRAE)

Y yo agrego que esta expresión también puede ser reemplazada por 'frente a'.


----------



## umanros

A ver si alguien me dice si face au está mal empleado aquí: "...transformer dans une gîte face au tourisme ..."
Merci

_____

2º mensaje:

En primer lugar, gracias. En realidad siguiendo tus sugerencias el título de hilo debería estar escrito en castellano y sería "de cara a". Por tanto la cuestión es si face au podría incluirse en la siguiente traducción: "la posibilidad de transformar la vieja casa en una casa rural *de cara al *turismo ecológico"


----------



## Paquita

Lo que te propongo no es una traducción de "de cara a"  sino una "aproximación" que encaje con la frase en su conjunto
dans le cadre d'un tourisme écologique (en el marco de...)

Espero no traicionar tu idea. Es que no veo nada convincente para "de cara a". Espera a gente más inspirada.


----------



## galizano

Quelques suggestions: en rapport avec, ayant rapport avec le tourisme écologique. Ou, comme le propose Gurb plus haut : en vue  d 'un tourisme écologique. ???????????


----------



## Paquita

galizano said:


> Quelques suggestions: en rapport avec, ayant rapport avec le tourisme écologique. Ou, comme le propose Gurb plus haut : en vue  d 'un tourisme écologique. ???????????


Ben ... tu trouves que "gîte rural en rapport avec/ayant rapport avec le tourisme écologique" sonne bien ?

Moi non, et il y a chaque fois trois malheureux résultats sur google...


----------



## umanros

Gracias por tu propuesta galizano pero soy más de la opinión de Pakita tratándose de une gîte, seguiré buscando aunque "dans le cadre d'un tourisme durable ..." podría encajar.
Merci


----------



## galizano

Paquit& said:


> Ben ... tu trouves que "gîte rural en rapport avec/ayant rapport avec le tourisme écologique" sonne bien ?
> 
> Moi non, et il y a chaque fois trois malheureux résultats sur google...



Pas terrible mais très compréhensible.  Peut être: ayant UN rapport avec.....Quitte à choisir, la proposition de Gurb me semble parfaite; la tienne n'est pas mal non plus.


----------

